# Airmail et gestion des contacts



## redtox (28 Avril 2014)

bonjour,
je pense que je suis un peu debile, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre de contact dans un mail à envoyer via Airmail, dommage car ce client de messagerie à l'air pas mal
merci pour un petit coup de pouce
(le coup de pied aux fesses je me le mettrai)
REDTOX


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Je comprends pas, tu n'arrives pas à écrire une adresse mail ? Ou Airmail ne va pas chercher dans ton carnet d'adresse le contact en question ?


----------



## redtox (28 Avril 2014)

merci pour la réponse et vive le STADE
je n'arrive pas à mettre automatiquement une adresse dans TO, CC , Cci je suis obligé de les taper à la main.
il doit bien y avoir un moyen de les rentrer automatiquement à partir du carnet d'adresse, mais le quel il utilise ? le sien ou celui du Mac (Mavericks)
merci pour ton aide
REDTOX


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Il utilise celui du mac et le sien. Quand tu vas dans Préférences (de Airmail), onglet "Avancé" la case "synchronisation ait démarrage" est-elle cochée ?


----------



## redtox (28 Avril 2014)

oui il est bien coché je viens de refaire l'installation, pareil
le seul moyen que j'ai pour envoyer un mail c'est en mettant l'adresse à la main ou copier/coller


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Dernière chose, va dans Préférences Systèmes -> Sécurité et confidentialité -> onglet confidentialité, dans la liste de gauche tu choisis Contacts, à droite vérifie que tu as bien Airmail de coché.


----------



## redtox (29 Avril 2014)

je n'ai pas airmail dans cet onglet je vais essayer de le mettre

trouvé, coché on vas essayer
mais je ne peut toujours pas entrer d'adresse dans le champ " A : " d'un message à envoyer

le mieux c'était de lire la doc c'est fait et trouvé merci de ton aide, Désolé d'avoir poster sans utiliser l'aide qui est tés bien fait dans mail Merci encore de ton aide pour synchroniser les carnets d'adresses
Peut être à bientôt dans les tribune du STADE
le sujet peut être Fermé
REDTOX(31)


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Content que tu es trouvé mais, ce serait bien de mettre la solution, car elle peux servir à d'autre et de le solder par toi même en résolu.


----------



## redtox (29 Avril 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Content que tu es trouvé mais, ce serait bien de mettre la solution, car elle peux servir à d'autre et de le solder par toi même en résolu.




J'attendais un menu ou un accès clair pour entrer les adresses, alors qu'il suffit "bêtement"
dans le champs "A:"  du message à envoyer de commencer a entrer la première lettre de l'adresse pour voir tout le choix du carnet d'adresses . Et surtout ce qui n'était pas fait de tous synchroniser ( voir plus haut )
en espérant que c'est compréhensible
REDTOX


----------

